# [OFF] Porjet de mise en place de serveurs...[Résolu]

## 404_crazy

Salut,

J'ai en projet professionnel a réalisé, je doit mettre en place dans un entreprise des serveurs avec les rôles suivants :

1er serveur linux

- NFS (serveur)

- Samba (serveur)

- DHCP (serveur)

2nd serveur linux

- NFS client pour save le serveur NFS du serveur linux 1

- FTP (serveur)

- apache

- php

- mysql

1 serveur Windows 2003

- AD

- DNS (pour AD)

- serveur d'impression

- TSE

Il faut monté le tout avec le maximum de tolérance de pannes.

J'ai donc imaginé faire la structure suivante :

1er serveur physique (sous linux ?gentoo? ) :

il virtualise les 3 autre serveur (les deux linux sous gentoo et le serveur 2003)

2eme serveur physique pour le backup (sous gentoo aussi)

il virtualise les 3 autre serveur (les deux linux sous gentoo et le serveur 2003)

serait t'il possible de monté cela avec le serveur physique n°2 qui prend le relais si le 1er tombe ?

cette solution est elle la bonne a votre avis ou je peut trouver d'autre solution plus simple et surtout plus fiable ?

Merci d'avanceLast edited by 404_crazy on Wed Jan 20, 2010 10:52 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

En ce qui concerne les solutions Wdows, Je ne maîtrise pas assez pour te suggérer des solutions.

Pour linux, tu peux utiliser Heartbeat qui te permettra de réaliser ce que tu souhaites : lorsque la VM n'est plus accessible une bascule réseau est effectué sur la VM de backup.

Tu peux affiner les critères de bascule en utilisant monit.

Pour la synchro des données entre la VM nominale et la backup plusieurs solutions :

- Synchro applicative. Exemples : Réplications pour OpenLDAP ou MySQL, serveurs secondaires s'il s'agit de DNS ...

- Synchro Rsync (unidirectionnelle)

- DRBD (Raid over IP)

Je suis un peu hors sujet concernant les services que tu souhaites mais ca te donne des pistes de réflexion.

++

----------

## 404_crazy

merci pour ta réponse je vais suivre les pistes que tu ma donner pour les machine linux (ça a l'aire de correspondre a ce que je cherchais pour mes machines Linux )...

----------

## 404_crazy

Sinon vous connaissez OracleVM ? il me semble qu'il intègre l'ip failorver ?

Et Gentoo tourne t'il bien sous OracleVM ?

----------

